# Unexpected encounter at the airport



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

So there I was, at Athens International Airport, I was checked in and had half an hour to spare before I needed to hit passport control and head for the flight. 
I headed outside to grab some last refreshments before taking my flight to see family in England. So with Bougatsa in one hand, coffee in the other, my rucksack on my back I was looking for somewhere convenient to sit or at least place my coffee so I could eat. 

Found all the seating occupied but a convenient surface loomed up at the trolley hire .. the machine that took the money and dispensed the trolleys .. not that I was looking because as I rounded the housing ready to place my coffee on top my attention was grabbed by what I thought was a large locust/grasshopper .. 










you can just make out the blur behind my coffee (above) that I calmly settled on the machine and hurriedly wrestled my camera out of my pocket ..










It was a strange looking locust/grasshopper and only as I slowly ventured below for a "sideways on" shot did I realise that it wasn't a locust/grasshopper at all !! 










I had never seen one of these preying mantis before, in fact it wasn't until I researched (after the fact) that I found out they change colour according to their environment .. which explains wh this one was not green as I had expected it should be ..










it seemed like a really happy fella anyway .. and even seemed to pose for me .. slowly moving from one position to another whilst I am sure was following my every movement as I was his ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

:4-clap: Wonderful captures! They are so much fun to shoot! Very interactive insects! Way to go!!!!! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you'll probably believe me if I said I took way too many photo's of the little guy over a period of about 15 minutes .. maybe not so many .. just checked and it was only 44 .. first time I have ever seen one in the flesh let alone managed to take photo's .. didn't even know they existed in Greece ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Oh, no, there is nothing like too many photos!!! :laugh:
Found this... Praying Mantis - Facts, Pictures, and Videos


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

EXCELLENT shots!! 

I almost bought myself an expensive camera just because of one of these. It was in my garbage can in the alley the morning after trash pickup. Started bright green, and I knew it would darken to try to match the can, so I started snapping photos with my POS cellphone camera. Had great light, wonderful angle, and just like yours the blessed thing seemed to be posing!

I had to have tried 15 or 20 shots and every single one was absolutely horrid  Gave up and said I'd buy a good camera. Didn't, until my daughter was born. And now all I do is snap cellphone pics of her... ??? !!!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Do you still have those shots?

I got this guy last summer. I found him on a stick and he didn't change colors when in the grass.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dori1960 said:


> Do you still have those shots?


Well...

(Thanks Dori for getting me to finally post about that...)

jw


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent shots here! They are strange creatures, shame we don't get them in the UK - would love to see some.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

someguy201 said:


> Excellent shots here! They are strange creatures, shame we don't get them in the UK - would love to see some.


I am sorry to hear that!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Dori, once again, that's a beautiful photo you have posted above .. I just hope that next time I meet one of these fellas it will be in a more natural surrounding rather than the concrete and metal jungle of the airport .. 



















*I wonder if it knows Sigourney Weaver ???*


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Yours are wonderful!! It looks as tho he was interacting with you!! ray:
Fun isn't it?!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

certainly is when photographer and model "click" .. I was apprehensive though about annoying it since I really had no idea of it's capabilities, if they are aggressive or even if they sting or bite .. something I am a little bit better acquainted with now .. and thanks for that link .. I have always been interested in "nature" but it is much more interesting when you have had close contact ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I have allowed them to crawl on my hand and arm before, I've never seen any aggressive behavior. I just made sure I moved slowly and didn't scare it. I was laying down on the ground to shoot this fellow and he crawled up on my camera. I wish I had hand another!

I hope you find another!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely superb pics DF, excellent work - I reckon that, of all the insects, they're the most alien-looking critters around :laugh:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I love mantis, not only do they seem to not fear humans, they seem to have personality and even enjoy our company sometimes. Awesome little critters. Just be very VERY glad you aren't another bug similar in size or smaller... Voracious predator just doesn't do those guys justice!

I actually LIKE the fact you caught this guy in an odd location. Makes it a bit more fun, IMO. (I guess stainless steel just isn't in their repertoire of colors...:tongue

Great pics, and glad you got to meet a new "friend".


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Waiting for the school bus with my son quite a few years ago I found this guy out on my shrubs. He was in the same spot at the same time each morning for about a week. Kinda weird.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice .. and at least in its own environment .. probably went there because it found a good food supply, until the locals either dried up or changed their habits .. when the food supply dried up he would have moved on ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

An excellent series of pics Leo


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

D_F your camera is giving you some great macros - well done.

Say G'day to some New Zealand Praying Mantis


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Leo, great job on your photos! Lots of interaction and your shots are spot on! The first one is my favorite! ray:

Donald, yours are great as well. The last one is the best!! ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you, Dori...

Thank you D_F for not complaining that we have hijacked your thread! (Sorry)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:laugh: The more the better as far as I am concerned .. so many different ways to shoot the same subject and it gives a few more ideas as to what can be done "next time". 
We are all learning here .. and what better way to do so than by seeing other peoples work regarding the same subject.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

That is one of the things I like about the Corner, no one gets mad when another posts in their thread. I like seeing others examples as well!


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Great photo's from everyone here.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I almost wish we had wild Mantis' here in the UK..... Only almost though :grin:

Superb shots Donald, stunning detail ray:


----------

